# Its that time again



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

where editor, John-H, and sub-editor (myself) of _absoluTTe_ are looking for articles to be included in the next issue, A26.
So if you have any news about your car, interesting, funny or sad stories you want to share or if you've been on meets you want to see a report about in your magazine then put pen to paper (or fingers to keyboard) and start writing.
Please send your finished work of art including any high res pictures to
[email protected] or [email protected]

And may I also remind all Reps to do their bit for "around the regions"

Thanks


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I sold mine doesn't get much sadder than that. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

what about the anticipation of the new one :wink:


----------

